# Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?



## derporto (6. November 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich möchte mit diesem Thread einmal etwas Grundsätzliches diskutiert wissen: Die Wichtigkeit der Wurfweite beim Brandungsangeln. 

Hochgezüchtetes Gerät, Wurffingerschutz, Schlag- und Keulenschnüre für den kraftvollen Wurf- Dies alles ist eine Folge des Glaubens, nur mit maximaler Wurfweite erreicht man den Fisch. Hier habe ich gerade in den letzten Monaten gegenteilige und oft befremdliche Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Einige Beispiele möchte ich hier zusammenfassen:

1. Beim Brandungscup finden sich immer ein Haufen Leute, die mit Gerät für mehrere Tausender die Bleie bis an den Horizont werfen. So auch beim letztmaligen Cup letzte Woche. Viele von ihnen blieben Schneider, kaum einer legte seine Montage tatsächlich mal bei 50 m ab. Maximal durchziehende Angler überall. 

2. Aus Gesprächen mit der Brandungsinstitution Schote habe ich erfahren, dass er aufgrund seiner Rückenzipperlein nicht mehr kraftvoll werfen kann. Er hat vor einigen Wochen das Gemeinschaftsangeln gewonnen. Mit 10 maßigen Dorschen, die er auf Höhe der Buhnenköpfe fing. 80 % der Angler blieben Schneider. Schote legt z.B. auch immer eine Rute direkt an der Wasserkante, auf ca. 2 Metern aus. Hier fängt er Dorsche bis 60 cm, die direkt vor seinen Füßen die Tobiasfische jagen. Ich konnte es kaum glauben, bis mir auf einmal neulich 5 Tobis direkt vor die Füße gesprungen sind. Vielleicht kennt jemand dieses Phänomen.

3. Und hier meine persönliche Erfahrung. Ich beschäftige mich seit Jahren mit dem Brandungsangeln, war aber bis vor einigen Monaten hauptsächlich auf Seebrücken unterwegs und habe mir dann die ersten Brandungsruten zugelegt. Ich bin immer noch ein verhaltener Werfer in der Brandung. Zu oft ist mir bei Gewaltwürfen die Montage abgerissen oder die feinsäuberlich mit der Nadel aufgezogenen Würmer haben sich bereits in der Flugphase verabschiedet. Ich komme, so vorsichtig werfend wie ich es tue, auf geschätze 60-70 m. Ich hatte bisher immer meinen Fisch. Häufig viele Bisse. Dorsche bis 58 cm. Alles in besagter Entfernung von 40-70 m.

4. Auf der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn treibt sich ein alter, etwas kauziger Angler herum. Während es jeden dort auf den Brückenkopf zieht, stellt sich besagter Herr in die erste Ausbuchtung, nicht einmal auf Höhe der Buhnenköpfe, über hüfttiefem Wasser. Er ist dort bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, zieht er doch mit Beharrlichkeit maßige Dorsche auf die Planken, während die Brückenkopfangler oftmals leer ausgingen. 

Wie gesagt, ich fische noch nicht lange direkt in der Brandung, dafür umso länger von Seebrücken und mit Blinker und Wathose bewaffnet vom Strand. In der kurzen Zeit hatte ich bereits zig der obigen Erlebnisse, die mich daran zweifeln lassen, die Wurfweitendiskussion derart auf die Spitze treiben zu müssen.

Hohe Wurfweite scheinen tatsächlich nur an extrem flachen Stränden und/oder bei warmem Wasser in den Sommermonaten von Nöten sein. Die Frage könnte daher auch sein: Warum fische ich als Brandungsangler überhaupt an extrem flachen Stränden, wo doch fast überall Strandabschnitte mit tieferem Wasser in Reichweite sind? Bei einem Wettkampf kann man sich den Angelplatz nicht aussuchen, aber außerhalb dieses Umstandes erschließt sich mir das nicht.

Oder geht es vielleicht einfach auch oft nur darum, bis zum Horizont zu werfen, weil man es eben kann, evtl. viel Geld für das dafür nötige Equipment ausgegeben hat oder andere Menschen damit zu beeindrucken?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Welche Rolle spielt die Wurfweite tatsächlich? Wird sie überschätzt? Angeln vielleicht viele sogar am Fisch vorbei, weil das Gute doch so Nahe liegt?

Lasst es mich wissen!

Petri Heil

Dennis


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Aus Erfahrung vom Spinnfischen auf Dorsch, Mefo, aber auch Hecht und Zander im Süßwasser in der Wathose kann ich folgendes sagen...oft liegt das gute sehr nah, rund um einen rum, aber es ist deutlich besser, weit werfen zu können, falls man muss, als es nicht zu können und auf die Nahdistanz beschränkt zu sein.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Hallo Dennis,

jetzt hast du ein Geheimnis verraten.

Es konnte doch keiner ahnen, daß die Fische überall im Wasser sind.

Spaß beiseite.

Einer der Gründe, warum ich beim Brandungsangeln voll durchzieh ist, dass es Spaß macht.

Trotzdem wird immer mit einer Rute der Fisch in allen möglichen Entfernungen gesucht. Zumindest wenn der Strand nicht hängerträchtig ist.

Eigentlich machen dass alle Angler so, die ich kenne.

Es wird ja auch in den Büchern so beschrieben.

Trotz allem gibt es immer wieder Bereiche, da fängt man halt nicht, oder nur schlecht.

Wem ist es noch nicht passiert.

Man steht am Strand und rechts und links von einem wird gefangen und an den eigenen Ruten kein Biss.

Das mit der Wurfweite ist wie immer im Leben.
Man muss nicht immer die Reserven nutzen die man hat.
Aber wenn man die dann braucht, kann man diese auch nutzen.
Ein Angler der ein System mit Ködern auf 120m werfen kann, hat einfach mehr Chancen wie jemand der bei 90m an der  Grenze ist.

Mindestens genau so wichtig wie die Wurfweite sind die richtigen Systeme.

Am allerwichtigsten ist jedoch, dass Brandungsangeln so richtig Spaß macht.

Wie immer nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## derporto (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Ich danbke dir für deine ausführliche Meinung und du hast auch sicher Recht damit, dass es immer gut ist etwas zu KÖNNEN, aber nicht zu MÜSSEN.

Ich erzähle hier lediglich von meinen Beobachtungen und Erfahrungen. Und gerade wenn mit "nur" zwei Ruten gefischt wird, scheinen viele nicht die Traute zu haben, eine davon tatsächlich "vor den Füßen" auszulegen. Dies habe ich wie gesagt auch beim letzten Brandungscup sehen können, wo tatsächlich fast alle Angler um mich herum die Bleie bis zum Horizont gefeuert haben. Vielleicht in der Annahme, das bei dem vorhandenen "Ententeich" es halt einfach so sein muss. 

Ich habe bisher leider nie das Glück gehabt, bei richtig Welle und auflandigem Wind in der Brandung stehen zu dürfen. Ich habe bisher immer bei Windstärken von 1-3 aus S/SW gefischt. Und trotzdem auf die kurzen Distanzen meine Fische gefangen. Oft in erstaunlichen Größen. 

Bisher erschließt sich mir daher noch nicht, wann genau man denn nun bis zum Horizont werden MUSS. Die einzig plausiblen Gründe dafür sind eben: Sehr flacher Strand (Warum fische ich dort?) und/oder warmes Wasser.

Darüber hinaus werde auch ich meine Wurftechnik mit der BRandungsrute im Laufe der ZEit sicher verbessern, eben weil es, wie du schon sagst, auch Spaß macht mal voll durchzuziehen. Bisher fehlt mir dazu jedoch noch ein wenig das Vertrauen ins Gerät. 

Viel mehr fangen werde ich dann allerdings höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## vermesser (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



derporto schrieb:


> Sehr flacher Strand (Warum fische ich dort?) und/oder warmes Wasser.



Beides kein Grund  . Hab schon bei Badetemperaturen im Sommer Dorsch in knietiefem Wasser auf nichtmal der Hälfte der Buhnenreihe geblinkert, weil die genau dort Sandaale jagten. Die hätten sicher auch einen leckeren Watti nicht verschmäht.


----------



## kerasounta (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Bei viel Wind und Wellengang reichen auch 5 meter Wurfweite...
das ist richtig..

nur ist es bei mir schon vorgekommen das ich bei fehlendem Wind bis 40 meter nix gutes Fangen konnte...

und dann mal die Peitsche auf ca. 100 meter rausgehauen habe...
während meine angelkameraden dann nur auf 50 meter kamen, dadurch das sie kein Weitwurfgerät dabei hatten....also sprich nur unterklassige Ruten die keine Power hatten...und keine schweren Bleie verkraften konnten.

habe den größten Wolfsbarsch bei einem weiten Wurf gefangen und weitere Meereschen und Blaufische auch auf Weite....

manchmal wirklich bei 2-3 Beaufour Windstärke wo die Bedingungen suboptimal waren....

Man muss immer auf alles vorbereitet sein...auf große Windstärken die einem die arbeit zumindest beim auswerfen erleichtern.

aber bei fehlendem Wind habe ich persönlich noch nie auf 5 meter Entfernung nen kapitalen Fang gemacht.

Das beste ist man hat Ruten die auch ohne viel Mühe viele meter machen können...das sind dann in der Regel die guten Brandungsruten....die Power gut übertragen (aufladen) lassen...klar muss man gucken das man die optimale Mischung aus Wurfverhalten --Sensibilität und Drill hat...eine gute Rute muss ein Performance Allrounder sein...
was viele nicht wissen ist das es sehr darauf ankommt das der Blank gerade geresst ist...sodass eine rute nicht nach links oder rechts zieht...hat man ne krumme Gurke macht das Werfen keinen Spaß

muss aber auch bei härtesten Bedingungen mal 250Gramm rauswerfen können..

Ich kann mich dran erinnern zu den Anfangszeiten ohne gutes Gerät...

Da war dann bei 120Gramm Schluss und bei windstärken ab 5 Beaufour aufwärts die Show gelaufen für mich..während diejenigen die Brandungspeitschen von Shimano oder Maver dabei hatten....ganz cool weiterangeln konnten...


----------



## Windelwilli (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Hallo miteinander!

Kleine Anekdote vom Dänemarkurlaub in Nordostjütland 2011.

Das dort sehr flaches Wasser ist, habe mir vorher angelesen. Ebenso den Rat, die Brandungsmontagen nach Möglichkeit hinter die zweite Sandbank zu werfen.

Also das Equipment darauf ausgerichtet. Keulenschnur und Weitwurf-Vorfächer wurden angeschafft.

Dort angekommen ging es gleich an den Strand.

Ich die Montagen mit viel Schmalz hinaus und meistens...manchmal..ab und zu doch tatsächlich mal über die zweite Sandbank gekommen.

Das Spiel habe ich eine Woche lang getrieben und nicht einen Biss gehabt. Wir mussten uns den Butt sogar beim Fischer kaufen! #d

Dann habe ich mir mal angeschaut, wie die "Ureinwohner" vom Strand geangelt haben. Mit einem Knüppel gleich einer Pilkrute ging es mit einem Weihnachtsbaum an Haken in die zweite Welle.
Anfangs von mir belächelt, begann mir dann ein Lichtlein aufzugehen.|kopfkrat

Ich tat es ihnen von nunan gleich. Nahm mir meine mitgenommene Pilkrute, machte ein "einheimisches" Vorfach mit 4 Haken dran, 80 Gramm Blei unten und ab ging es in die zweite Welle!

Joa, was soll ich sagen, es gab Plattfisch satt!

Ein klassischer Fall von Fische überworfen! :m

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## degl (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Hi,

da man die Fische zwischen 30m und 120m finden kann, sollte man auch diese Weiten mindstens draufhaben........wenns denn noch weiter rausgehen muß bin ich oft 2.Sieger...........aber manchmal übertölpel ich die Fische doch..........weil sie ab und an auch auf meine Köder reinfallen.......

Oft bekommt die "Wurfweitendiskusion" eine Art "Grundsatzcharakter" und ist auch geprägt von der Tatsache, das wenn "man" sich super Equipment leistet, das man dann auch jedem seine "Gründe" dafür mitteilen möchte und wenns dann nur über die Wurfweite geht......

O.K. klasse Ruten und Rollen gefallen mir auch

gruß degl


----------



## doc040 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Moin,moin, wer weit werfen kann fängt tagsüber Fisch und hat einen grossen Radius den er abfischen kann.Mfg doc040


----------



## Schmale (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Ich finde diese Wurfweitendiskussion ziemlich interessant . Wir fahren seit 12 Jahren über den 1.11. nach Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln und den letzten 5 jahren, hat 4x derjenige die meisten Fische gefangen, der es nicht mal schafft weiter als 50m zu werfen.

Von uns meistens immer sehr belächelt jedoch am erfolgreichsten! Ich habe das Gefühl, dass in der Regel nur noch die Weite zählt, da ich z.b. wirklich in den 4 Tagen Brandungsangeln 15 verschiedene Systeme ausprobiert habe und er nur mit 40er Schnur ohne Weitwurfclips vor unseren Füßen die meisten Fische fängt :-S


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Ich gehöre ja auch zu der Kategorie der verrückten Weitwerfer.

Ich habe meinen Spaß daran, immer so weit wie irgend möglich zu werfen, das hat auch was mit persönlichem Ehrgeiz zu tun. Manchmal bringt es mir Vorteile, z.B. bei ablandigem Wind oder, wenn ich bei beginnender Dämmerung als erster die Fische fange.

Aber weit ist nicht alles und deshalb variiere ich das, wozu hat man denn 2 Ruten am Start. So kann man immer mit einer Rute auf maximaler Distanz fischen und mit der zweiten Rute den Bereich zwischen dem Maximum und dem Strand absuchen. Durch die unterschiedlichen Farben der Keulenschnur findet man die fängigen Bereiche dann auch relativ zuverlässig wieder.

Bei gutem Anlandigem Wind mit guter Brandung stehen die Fische oft direkt vor den Füßen und weite Würfe werden überflüssig. Hat man aber Krautgang, dann kann es wieder von Vorteil sein, eine gewisse Weite zu schaffen, weil man drüber hinweg wirft., Dann spielt aber oft auch noch eine Rolle, dass man zusieht, die Rutenspitze so hoch wie möglich zu bekommen.

Man kann also profitieren oder verlieren und wenn man variabel ist, zumindest das Optimum bedienen.

Trotzdem finde ich, dass man leicht im Vorteil ist, wenn man weiter wirft als andere, denn dadurch erhöht sich der Radius und die damit zusammenhängende zu beangeln mögliche Fläche. Mit Kurzen Würfen ist man dann doch sehr auf die Strandnähe beschränkt, was aber wie schon gesagt kein Nachteil sein muss, sondern lediglich ein Nachteil sein kann.

Recht hat auf jeden Fall der, der fängt und man sollte sich durchaus mal umorientieren, wenn der Nachbar fängt und man selbst nicht, dann muss man was ändern, es sei denn, man will den Sternenhimmel genießen.


----------



## d-tour (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Da kann man mal wieder sehen das "Wurfweite" nicht immer alles ist.
Ich habe das auswerfen auch noch nicht so gut drauf und werfe ca. 60 Meter.
Bisher habe ich fast immer maßige Dorsche fangen können.
Meinen größten Dorsch (70 cm) hatte ich mit der Spinnrute erwischt .... bei deutlich weniger Wurfweite 
Wenn ich mittlerweile mit Brandungsgerät rausgehe dann immer mit 2 Ruten.
Meine neue gute mit der ich voll auswerfe und meine erste Brandungs-Billigrute (35 Euro mit Rolle *gg* )  mit 0.50er Schnur drauf ohne Schlagschnur.
Mit der Billigrute komme ich natürlich nicht so weit wie mit der anderen und deutlich dünnerer Schnur mit Schlagschnur und die Fänge sind doch immer erstaunlich.
Also mit der einen Rute werfe ich weit aus und mit der anderen nicht. 
So sehe ich ja bei welcher Entfernung der Dorsch grad steckt und passe dann die 2. Rute der Entfernung an 
Mittlerweile konzentriere ich mich aber mehr aufs Spinnfischen auf Dorsch, mal schauen was das Spinnjahr so bringt


----------



## petripohl (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



degl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da man die Fische zwischen 30m und 120m finden kann, sollte man auch diese Weiten mindstens draufhaben........wenns denn noch weiter rausgehen muß bin ich oft 2.Sieger...........aber manchmal übertölpel ich die Fische doch..........weil sie ab und an auch auf meine Köder reinfallen.......
> 
> ...



30m können aber auch schon zu weit sein herr degl 
und noch dichter fällt mir schwer...aber ich überwinde mich immer wieder ...
gruß von einem der wirklich gerne seine Bleie "hinausfeuert"


----------



## Amigo-X (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Ich hab das Brandungsangeln "fast" aufgegeben, irgendwann hab ich das TOP *Equipment* kaufen für die letzten Wurfweitenreserven sein gelassen.

Ich habe zu oft erlebt, dass weit draussen nicht alles ist. Fische werden gerne überworfen. Meinen letzten Cup hab ich als "Plumpsangler" mit 42 Platten auf 30 - 40 Meter Wurfweite bei ca 100 - 120 cm Wassertiefe gewonnen. Der Weitwurfkönig neben mir brachte es bei voller Wurfweite von 120 - 140 Meter auf 30 Platte ... Die Bedingungen waren optimal, auflandiger Wind 3 in der Howachter Bucht. 

Wer die Strände kennt, ist im voll Vorteil. Dann sind da noch die Windverhältnisse... Bei entsprechender Brandung genügen 30 - 60 Meter Wurfweite  meistes völlig 

Bei ablandigem Wind und Windstille ist der weite Wurf oft vorteilhaft. Ansonsten gillt die Regel, Fische suchen. Eine Rute weit rausdonnern und ggf. langsam ranziehen. 

Nachts kommen unser geschuppten Freunde sehr dicht unter Land, unglaublich dicht. z.B. wir waren Aalangeln im August und fischten sehr dicht unter Land ( Preesen/Fehmarn ) keine 20 Meter vom Ufer bissen plötzlich nicht nur dicke Aale sondern auch Dorsche um die 50-60 cm.  


Zum Top Equipment ist allerdings auch anzumerken, dass dieses oft deutlich robuster ist als die Gelegenheits - Kaufhausausrüstung oder die Einsteigercombos. 

Ich denke mal, dass Angeln soll Spaß machen und eine sauteure hochgezüchtete Weitwurfausrüstung ist noch lange keine Fanggarantie.


----------



## kerasounta (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Ich denke es ist keine Grundsatzdiskussion !

Wenn man Fische fangen möchte muss man einfach alles MöGliche probieren..

in der Regel hat man ja mindestens 2 ruten dabei.....ich grase die Brandung mit einer Rute meist in der Tiefe ab...

und die andere Rute geht auf 30 meter....beißt da  nix ziehe ich bei jedem neuen Wurf 5 meter in richtung Strand...

im endeffekt ist es so, das man am Besten alles von 150 m bis 0 meter abgrast.....so hat man mehr Optionen einen Fischschwarm oder fressende Fischgruppen zu erwischen......umso mehr Haken in verschiedenen Tiefen erhöht nochmals die möglichkeit Bisse zu bekommen und somit auch Fisch..##manchmal entscheidet die Höhe des hakens ob der Fisch beißt oder nicht....und natürlich auch der Köder...

Ob man nun 200 meter werfen kann mit Monatge oder 130 meter is doch Schnuppe....jeder tut was er kann und grast natürlich die brandung ab wenn nix beißt...am Ende zählt nur das man was fängt......

Da erinnere nochmals an meinen Großmeister Kosta aus Serres...

der hatte immer seine 5 euro Ruten mit Muschelfleisch und hat in der 1 welle der Brandung in 5 Stunden 16 Wolfsbarsche a 1 Kg aufwärts gefangen...

da hab ich  sowas von abgestunken.....alles Selbst gebaut..die Haken und Montagen....Köder selbst gesammelt....
Nicht das Gerät macht die Arbeit sondern am Ende der Angler die Arbeit...

natürlich ist es von Vorteil eine top rute zu haben um länger damit Spaß zu haben....
Jnd weiter Werfen fängt auch nicht mehr Fische....an jedem Angeltag spezifisch die fische zu erahnen und die Würfe zu dosieren...das ist der Trick an der Sache !


----------



## prime caster 01 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Wenn einen das Werfen spaß macht warum denn nicht und ich denke das jeder Angler als erstes voll raus haut und sich dan ran tastet wo den Fisch is.


----------



## Boedchen (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Es ist doch wie bei vielen Sachen im Leben.
Oft reichen 5€. schön wann man 100 haben kann oder?
Was ich damit sagen will ist das ein Strad bei weiten Würfen logischerweise auch weiter "Abgegrast" werden kann.
Gehe ich "normal" zum Brandungsangeln suche ich mir ggf. den Strandabschnitt wo der Fisch (So Gott will) sich 1M hoch stapelt. Werde ich einem Platz zugewiesen muss ich ihn suchen. Faktoren wie Wind, Welle, Strömung, Untergrundbeschaffenheit sind dann die Sachen denen Ich mich anpassen sollte. Generell wird Tagsüber und im Hellen weiter draussen gafangen wie zu späterer Stunde. Ich selbst darf behaupten mich zu den ehr , sagen wir Bemühten werfern zu zählen.
ABER , den besten Spruch hat Wiederanfänger geschrieben:


Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Am allerwichtigsten ist jedoch, dass Brandungsangeln so richtig Spaß macht.
> 
> ...



Nicht nur deine Meinung


----------



## derporto (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.

Allerdings ging es mir bisher ein wenig zu sehr darum, dass es Sinn macht weit werfen zu können. Es geht mir nicht so sehr darum, was möglich ist und wo der Vorteil liegt wenn man es kann.

Eher darum: Muss man es? Muss man, selbnst wenn man 150 m werfen könnte, es auch tatsächlich tun? Gibt es nicht sogar Angler, die Ihre Ruten schon aus Prinzip so weit hinausfeuern wie es geht. Weil sie ja eben genau dafür das Gerät teuer erworben haben. "Ich kaufe mir doch nicht Brandungsgerät für 2000 € und lege es dann bei 40 Metern aus!? Das kann doch der Plumsangler machen!". Diesen Eindruck habe ich gelegentlich. 

Auch geht es mir hier tatsächlich darum, wo fangt ihr mehr Fisch? Bisher liest man hier, dass es schön ist, weit werfen zu können, die meisten berichten hingegen hier eher von ihren Erfahrungen, auf kurzer Distanz oft außergewöhnliche Fänge gemacht zu haben. Wie oft kommt es tatsächlich vor, dass diejenigen, die "nur" 50 Meter werfen haushoch von den Pros auf 150 m abgekocht werden?

Ich möchte hier auch noch einmal auf die im Eingangspost von mir gebrachten Beispiele hinweisen. 

Ich möchte damit auch gewiss nicht diejenigen versuchen zu diffamieren, die begeisterte Weitwerfer sind. Denn, wie erwähnt, es macht Spaß und kann auch eine Art Wettkamp mit sich selber sein, seine Montage immer und immer wieder ein Stück weiter gen Horizont fliegen zu lassen.

Sobald ich es kann, werde ich es ebenfalls tun.

Die Frage ist letztlich völlig eindeutig: Welche Weite fängt den Fisch?

Und Spaß hat jeder hier von uns in der Brandung. Sowohl der Plumsangler als auch der Pro. Denn was keinen Spaß macht, tut man auch nicht, es sei denn man muss.

Und in der Brandung zu fischen  ist nach wie vor für die meisten reines Freizeitvergnügen


----------



## Boedchen (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Die Antwort liest sich in den Ganzen Post´s.
Mann kann es NICHT verallgemeinern.
Es giebt Tage da reichen keine 90m, andere Tage reichen 20.
Es giebt kein Dann sind sie da oder dort anzutreffen.
Selbst die besten der besten suchen einen Stand ab. Und zwar von bis. Und das "bis" ist halt Ab und an das was zählt. Bendekt man noch das der Fisch sich bewegt, und zwar in der regen von Tief ins flach je nach Licht und Naturumstände ist das der schlüssel. Ein generelles "DA" oder "Da" fängt man giebt es nicht.


----------



## derporto (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Die Antwort liest sich in den Ganzen Post´s.
> Mann kann es NICHT verallgemeinern.
> Es giebt Tage da reichen keine 90m, andere Tage reichen 20.
> Es giebt kein Dann sind sie da oder dort anzutreffen.
> Selbst die besten der besten suchen einen Stand ab. Und zwar von bis. Und das "bis" ist halt Ab und an das was zählt. Bendekt man noch das der Fisch sich bewegt, und zwar in der regen von Tief ins flach je nach Licht und Naturumstände ist das der schlüssel. Ein generelles "DA" oder "Da" fängt man giebt es nicht.



...was mir natürlich klar ist, Boedchen. Aber es wird doch vielleicht tatsächlich aus eigener Erfahrung heraus möglich sein zu sagen: 80 % der Fische fange ich auf 150 Metern, 20 % auf 50 Metern, oder umgekehrt, gerne auch weniger exakt. Oder gerne: Auf welcher Weite fange ich erfahrungsgemäß den meisten Fisch. Dies dann auch gerne an die vorherrschenden Bedingungen geknüpft.

Es ist aus meiner Erfahrung heraus -wie erwähnt fische ich auf 40-70 Metern- bisher immer und grundsätzlich so gewesen, dass ich in diesem kurzen Weitenbereich bei Ententeich meine Dorsche bis 58 cm gefangen habe. Dies sind Bedingungen wo die meisten sagen würden: "Ententeich? Hau so weit raus, wie es geht". Hypothetisch ganz sicher, ob ich dann mehr/größere Dorsche gefangen habe. Daher auch mein Beispiel vom letzten brandungscup. Wo die meisten Angler offensichtlich genau diesen Gedanken im Kopf hatten, als sie ihre Montagen gen Horizont feuerten und viele von ihnen Schneider blieben.

Immerhin schreiben ja alle hier, dass sie immer eine Rute so weit es geht hinausfeuern, eine nah unter Land ablegen. So muss es doch prinzipiell gut möglich sein, den Fang an diesen beiden Ruten, ergo den beiden Weitenbereichen, zu vergleichen.


----------



## Boedchen (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



derporto schrieb:


> ...was mir natürlich klar ist, Boedchen. Aber es wird doch vielleicht tatsächlich aus eigener Erfahrung heraus möglich sein zu sagen: 80 % der Fische fange ich auf 150 Metern, 20 % auf 50 Metern, oder umgekehrt, gerne auch weniger exakt.
> 
> Immerhin schreiben ja alle hier, dass sie immer eine Rute so weit es geht hinausfeuern, eine nah unter Land ablegen. So muss es doch prinzipiell gut möglich sein, den Fang an diesen beiden Ruten, ergo den beiden Weitenbereichen, zu vergleichen.



GENAU DA liegt das Problem. Es ist NICHT möglich.
Als beispiel. Du fährst nach Altenteil, wirfst dort 20m und eine auf 90m so ist die chance (NUR GESCHÄTZT) einen Fisch auf der 90m rute zu fangen (JE NACH WETTER UND JAHREZEIT ECT.) höher. Mache das gleiche an einem anderen Strand der schneller abfällt, dort kannten sind ect. so verschiebt sich die warscheinlichkeit. Um es deutlich zu machen :
GENERELL 50:50 auf alle Strände bezogen.
Aber genau das ist es was Branungsangeln Spannend macht
Eine Verallgemeinerung kann man halt NICHT machen. Ist so ähnlich wie: Welche Vorfachlänge, welcher Köder, welche Perle
Ich denke das mit dem weit schmeissen wird zu oft versucht zu verallgemeinern. Es giebt tatsächlich Tage da zählt die "Länge" (Griens) , aber wie so oft im Leben ist das halt NICHT alles ab und an reist mehr beweglichkeit viel raus (HUST).....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



derporto schrieb:


> Die Frage ist letztlich völlig eindeutig: Welche Weite fängt den Fisch?


 
Auf diese Frage kann man keine allgemein gültige Aussage geben, weil es immer auf den Tag, den Platz und das Wetter ankommt, die das beinflussen können.

Ich für mich kann zumindest sagen, das weitere Würfe auf Dauer mehr Fisch bringen, zumindest fangen diejenigen, die nur 50-80m werfen neben mir in der Regel weniger und Ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel.




> "Ich kaufe mir doch nicht Brandungsgerät für 2000 € und lege es dann bei 40 Metern aus!? Das kann doch der Plumsangler machen!". Diesen Eindruck habe ich gelegentlich.


 
Löse dich mal von diesen Pauschalaussagen, das man für weite Würfe teures Gerät benötigt, das ist definitiv nicht so, das kann im Endeeffekt eventuell ein paar Meter bringen, aber keine extremen Weitenvorteile. Einmal das Casting auf der Wiese ausgenommen.

Ruten der mittleren Preisklasse und auch entsprechend mittleklassige Rollen tun es auch.

Bei weiten Würfen hängt es grundsätzlich an der Wuftechnik des Werfers. Wer von Haus aus nicht gut und weit werfen kann, der packt das auch mit einer 10.000,-€ Rute und Rolle nicht.


----------



## derporto (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auf diese Frage kann man keine allgemein gültige Aussage geben, weil es immer auf den Tag, den Platz und das Wetter ankommt, die das beinflussen können.
> 
> Ich für mich kann zumindest sagen, das weitere Würfe auf Dauer mehr Fisch bringen, zumindest fangen diejenigen, die nur 50-80m werfen neben mir in der Regel weniger und Ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel.
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man für weite Würfe das teuerste Gerät braucht. Vielmehr ist dies, gerade was die unhandliche Brandungsrute angeht, eine Sache von Technik und Erfahrung. 

Ich schildere mit dieser Aussage, die du zitierst, lediglich meinen allgemeinen Eindruck, den ich von mancheinem habe.


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



derporto schrieb:


> Eher darum: Muss man es? Muss man, selbnst wenn man 150 m werfen könnte, es auch tatsächlich tun? Gibt es nicht sogar Angler, die Ihre Ruten schon aus Prinzip so weit hinausfeuern wie es geht. Weil sie ja eben genau dafür das Gerät teuer erworben haben. "Ich kaufe mir doch nicht Brandungsgerät für 2000 € und lege es dann bei 40 Metern aus!? Das kann doch der Plumsangler machen!". Diesen Eindruck habe ich gelegentlich.



Ganz kurz und knapp, ja man MUSS es ;-) (wobei ich über 100m mit Montage schon für recht zweifelhaft halte ;-) ) Das ist doch ganz normal, dass ein Mann sich auf irgendeine Art profilieren möchte.
Ich selbst muss das auch immer machen. Selbst fische ich leider mit 2 unterschiedlichen Ruten, weil ich zu sparsam (da kommt der Schwabe durch) bin um mir nochmal eine teure Kombo zu kaufen. Die Hochwertigere Angel werfe ich grundsätzlich so weit hinaus wie nur irgendwie machbar, die günstige Angel (50 Euro für Rute + Rolle, als Student musste man ja sparen wo es ging) werfe ich immer relativ locker aus der Hand und komme so auf Weiten von weit unter 50m. 
Nach etwa 2 Stunden Angeln, wenn an der "kurzen" Rute schon der ein oder andere Fisch gebissen hat komme ich dann immer darauf, dass die Fische dichter unter Land stehen und will mit der besseren Kombo auch kürzer werfen, allerdings klappt das nicht immer so ganz, klappt es aber doch mal, dann fängt auch die Angel ihre Fische. 
Bei ca 30x Brandungsangeln pro Jahr (die letzten 3 Jahre genommen) habe ich bislang wenige Male erlebt, dass an der Angel die weiter draußen lag mehr Fische gebissen haben als umgekehrt, wenn das so war, waren die Bedingungen eher was für Bellyboat Angler als für Brandungsangler  - gut nun habe ich den Luxus mir die Tage aussuchen zu können, wo die Bedingungen stimmen und muss nicht wie andere über 100km zu den Stränden und zurück fahren um dann schlechte Bedingungen vorzufinden.
Um nocheinmal auf den Zwang des weiten Werfens zurück zukommen...Es macht einfach einen Heidenspaß, wenn die Schnur nur so von der Rolle saust und man so darin bestätigt wird, weshalb man nun doch ein paar Scheine mehr für das bessere Equipment ausgegeben hat obs mehr fängt oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, meine Meinung ist da ganz klar, fangen wird jeder der ein wenig experimentiert, völlig egal wie gut sein Equipment ist oder wie weit er werfen kann/will.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



derporto schrieb:


> Ich schildere mit dieser Aussage, die du zitierst, lediglich meinen allgemeinen Eindruck, den ich von mancheinem habe.


 

OK, das habe ich dann missverstanden, ich dachte Du wärest der Meinung, dass man sich Wurfweite erkaufen kann.

Und du hast Recht mit deinem Eindruck, einige glauben wirklich, das man sich teures Gerät kauft und dann automatisch weiter werfen kann..., welch ein Trugschluss...


----------



## derporto (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Ostseeschwabe schrieb:


> Ganz kurz und knapp, ja man MUSS es ;-) (wobei ich über 100m mit Montage schon für recht zweifelhaft halte ;-) ) Das ist doch ganz normal, dass ein Mann sich auf irgendeine Art profilieren möchte.
> Ich selbst muss das auch immer machen. Selbst fische ich leider mit 2 unterschiedlichen Ruten, weil ich zu sparsam (da kommt der Schwabe durch) bin um mir nochmal eine teure Kombo zu kaufen. Die Hochwertigere Angel werfe ich grundsätzlich so weit hinaus wie nur irgendwie machbar, die günstige Angel (50 Euro für Rute + Rolle, als Student musste man ja sparen wo es ging) werfe ich immer relativ locker aus der Hand und komme so auf Weiten von weit unter 50m.
> Nach etwa 2 Stunden Angeln, wenn an der "kurzen" Rute schon der ein oder andere Fisch gebissen hat komme ich dann immer darauf, dass die Fische dichter unter Land stehen und will mit der besseren Kombo auch kürzer werfen, allerdings klappt das nicht immer so ganz, klappt es aber doch mal, dann fängt auch die Angel ihre Fische.
> Bei ca 30x Brandungsangeln pro Jahr (die letzten 3 Jahre genommen) habe ich bislang wenige Male erlebt, dass an der Angel die weiter draußen lag mehr Fische gebissen haben als umgekehrt, wenn das so war, waren die Bedingungen eher was für Bellyboat Angler als für Brandungsangler  - gut nun habe ich den Luxus mir die Tage aussuchen zu können, wo die Bedingungen stimmen und muss nicht wie andere über 100km zu den Stränden und zurück fahren um dann schlechte Bedingungen vorzufinden.
> Um nocheinmal auf den Zwang des weiten Werfens zurück zukommen...Es macht einfach einen Heidenspaß, wenn die Schnur nur so von der Rolle saust und man so darin bestätigt wird, weshalb man nun doch ein paar Scheine mehr für das bessere Equipment ausgegeben hat obs mehr fängt oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, meine Meinung ist da ganz klar, fangen wird jeder der ein wenig experimentiert, völlig egal wie gut sein Equipment ist oder wie weit er werfen kann/will.



Ich denke mit deinem post kommen wir der ganzen Sache schon recht nahe!


----------



## degl (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

@derPorto

wenn du nach dem "Muss" fragts, wirst immer den Angler ansprechen, der dieses "Muss" verinnerlicht hat.............

Oder andersherum wenn sein Muss, dann muss es eben sein.

Und man kann nie genau abschätzen, wie viele Fiche man denn nun in einer bestimmten Wurfweite fängt(Prozentual)

Sehr oft und im speziellen bei Brandung kommen die Dorsche im Dunkeln immer näher an den Strand.................

Ich hab in Dahme mal Dorsche im "Spülsaum" der Ostsee gefangen..........keine 10m vom Ufer entfernt

Aber ich kann mir ohne weiteres vorstellen, das es hier den Einen oder Anderen gibt, der da eine Statistik hat.

Ich hab jedenfalls desöfteren neben einem "Weitwerfer" gestanden, der Abend eben mehr Fische fing als wie ich.

Daher habe ich auch lange Zeit versucht mehr Wurfweite "herauszuholen"..............#:

Und manchmal dabei auch fast das Angeln" vernachlässigt

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> .... Einmal das Casting auf der Wiese ausgenommen.
> ....




Das wiederum ist so weit ich gehört habe erst recht falsch.
Eine gute castingrute muss genau so wehnig Geld kosten.
Alles eine frage der Pers. Einstellung.
Der eine kann und es macht spass, aber es ist kein muss.
Genau so wie beim Brandeln auch 
Manchen würde es allerdings gut tun sich auch mal damit zu beschäftigen auf einem Platz zu werfen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist so weit ich gehört habe erst recht falsch.
> Eine gute castingrute muss genau so wehnig Geld kosten.
> Alles eine frage der Pers. Einstellung.
> Der eine kann und es macht spass, aber es ist kein muss.
> Genau so wie beim Brandeln auch


 
Naja, so einige Wurfstiele der Experten verkraften die einfachen Brandungsruten aber nicht...




> Manchen würde es allerdings gut tun sich auch mal damit zu beschäftigen auf einem Platz zu werfen


 
Das stimmt allerdings eindeutig, geradeaus-Werfen ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach... und dann dazu noch bei gleicher Entfernung...


----------



## Boedchen (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Naja, so einige Wurfstiele der Experten verkraften die einfachen Brandungsruten aber nicht...



Bei manchen Brandungsanglern allerdings auch nicht 
Es giebt so einige die dürfen meine Brandungsruten anschauen, wegen meiner streicheln aber dann hörts mit der Liebe auch auf 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings eindeutig, geradeaus-Werfen ist manchmal gar nicht  so einfach... und dann dazu noch bei gleicher Entfernung...



Stimmt , meinte aber ehr die die mit vollem gerödel 200m werfen und das wo sie doch 2X im Jahr am Strand angeln


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Bei manchen Brandungsanglern allerdings auch nicht
> Es giebt so einige die dürfen meine Brandungsruten anschauen, wegen meiner streicheln aber dann hörts mit der Liebe auch auf


 
Ja, manche sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, stimmt.



> Stimmt , meinte aber ehr die die mit vollem gerödel 200m werfen und das wo sie doch 2X im Jahr am Strand angeln


 
Ach die...., die haben sich doch aber nur bei den "0"en verschrieben.


----------



## MINIBUBI (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Moin Moin
Hallo Leute auf die Grundfrage zurück zu kommen.
Weit,Weiter ,nochweiter und bis ans andere Ufer?
Grundsätzlich spielt am Grund die Musik.
1. Was will ich fangen.
2.Ist der untergrund Sand,Muschelbänke.u.s.w.
3.Ist eine Vertiefung zwischen zwei Sandbänke und der Dorsch steht am grund Kanst du gerne überweg werfen er wird nicht Beissen.
die vertiefung kann 30 oder 130 Meter weit sein.
Beispiel auf Fehmarn Marienleuchte dort giebt es Stellen die nicht soweit draussen sind und sind doch sehr Fännig.
Andererseitz kann die Vertiefung auch sehr schnell nach einen Sturm wieder weg sein.
Also nicht immer ist der wurf mit den ganz großen Schwung der der am meisten Fängt
MINIBUBI


----------



## kerasounta (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Man muss auch wissen das es zwischen einer 30 euro Rute und einer 300 euro rute sicherlich Unterschiede gibt !

Aus der Logik herraus kann eine 30€ rute nicht die Performance und die Qualität haben wie eine 300euro haben.

Bei den Eigenschaften der Wurfweite ist das natürlich nicht so einfach zu erklären.

Es gibt Brandungsruten die sehr teuer sind aber sich nicht weiter rauswerfen lassen als die günstigen Modelle.

Manche High End Brandungsruten sind nicht zum Weit rauswerfen gebaut mit ihrem High Carbon Anteilen und Materialien, Sie sind dann sehr leicht aber das ist keine Garantie für eine optimale aktion für weitere Würfe.
Da spielen doch sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle beim Rutenbau.

Wenn man jetzt aber eine ausgewiesene Surfcasting Rute die mit weiten Würfen wirbt und ca. 300euro++++ kostet mit einer Brandungsrute für 30 euro vergleicht und damit wirft, garantiere ich das die teure Rute alleine beim anfassen und den ersten Wurf keine Fragen offen lässt im Gegensatz zu der günstigen Anfängerrute.
Ausserhalb des Blanks spielen natürlich die Faktoren der Verarbeitung und der Produktion eine Rolle.
Die Hersteller die Wert darauf legen ob die ruten wirklich das halten was Sie versprechen, lassen die ruten mit Simulatoren testen, so eine Art Bruchtests oder Belastungstest.Ist in der Industrie üblich.
Bevor Sie in den Verkauf gehen werden Sie in der Regel dann nochmals manuell getestet wie das Wurfverhalten und die optimale Wurfgewichtangabe ist. und die maximale natürlich meist schom im Vorfeld.
Ich denke eine günstige Rute kann die meisten Kriterien nicht erfüllen da man in der Produktion diese ganzen Arbeitschritte bis ins Detail garnicht bezahlbar machen kann, ansonsten geht der Hersteller in die roten Zahlen!

Gruss Aki

PS: Ich bin auch Weitwurfmaniac und liebe es die Peitsche volle Karacho rauszuwerfen ! aber ich bin eh von Kindheit an ein Wurfverrückter nicht nur im angelsport sondern auch in anderen Sportarten !


----------



## elbetaler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Siehst Du, so hat jeder seins. Hauptsache es macht Spass.
Vor nunmehr fast 35 Jahren hat mein Vater mir eine Brandungskombi zusammengebastelt, mit der ich den Gruppenpokal (fast 60 Angler teilgenommen) gewinnen konnte. Neben schönen Plattfischen kamen richtige Dorschmonster an den Strand. Gesamtsieg (Punkte) und Einzelwertung Dorsch hab ich abgeräumt mit einem Traumfisch von 1,04 Metern! Und das Ende September bei Kühlungsborn!
Aber zurück. Denke ich zurück, muss ich immer wieder lachen. Vater kaufte damals einen Gymnastikstab für Erwachsene. Schon mal gehört? Das ist ein profaner Glasfiberknüppel, durchgängig gleich dick, an beiden Enden je ein Griff. Ziel der Übung ist es, den Stab in verschiedener Art zu verbiegen. Das ist dann der sportliche Aspekt. Ein Griff musste dem "Spitzenring" weichen, noch drei Bockringe angebunden und die Rolle mit 40iger Mono. Fertig ist die Brandungsrute, die senkrecht in einen selbstgebaute Rutenhalter gesteckt wurde, sodass die Rutenspitze immerhin fast in 4 Metern war, was gut gegen das Krautsammeln und die Wellenbisse ist. Meistens haben wir mit ein- oder zwei-Haken Syst. geangelt, türlich Eigenbau - genau wie die Grundbleie. Ja, die Haken waren nicht selbstgebogen, sondern schon selbstgekauft.
Bespult waren die Rollen mit ca. 150 Metern 40iger/35iger Mono. Mit der "Superrute" kam ich auf 70 bis 90 Meter. Das hatte ich auf dem Trockenen getestet. Meistens hat es sich bewährt, eine Montage rauszupfeffern und die andere Montage anfangs bei 40 Metern zu plazieren. Dabei habe ich keine schlaflosen Nächte, sollten es mal 39,5 Meter sein! Ich lasse sowieso die Montagen "nicht in Ruhe", d.h.: in gewissen Zeitabständen wird mal 1-2 Meter rangekurbelt (je nach Bedingung), oft machts unmittelbar BAMM-BAMM!

Fazit: Einfach kommt auch zum Ziel, man muss sich nur über die wichtigen Dinge einen Kopp machen!
Wie arm dran wären wir ohne IM-12-Ruten und ohne Handys, Internet.....
Spass! Ich hab auch keinen Bock auf´s Trommeln und Rauchzeichen machen!

Wünsche viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## elbetaler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Kleiner Zusatz: Bei dem Pokalangeln ist es natürlich nicht geblieben. Ebenso war das nicht nur der eine grosse Dorsch, es waren viele,viele - ungezählt. Fast schon peinlich. Aber vor 30 Jahren gings noch anders lang! Glaube, ich muss mal ein Buch schreiben.


Petri.


----------



## kerasounta (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Sehr guter Post elbetaler ! :m


----------



## elbetaler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Danke für die Blumen.

Ich wollte noch klarstellen, dass ich nicht mehr mit diesem Gymnastikstab angle! Habe über die Jahre verschiedenes Gerät ausprobiert. Getestet wäre übertrieben. Und es zieht sich auch hier wie ein roter Faden durch die Thematik: BILLIG KAUFT MAN ZWEIMAL. (Ausnahmen gibts überall). 
Aber der Umgang entscheidet auch mit. Mir hat mal einer am Strand gesagt: "Warum wirfst du so vorsichtig? Hast Angst um dein Geschirr? --- Staunen.--- Du musst voll durchziehen, im Rahmen der werksseitig gemachten Angaben über WG usw.! Wenn dabei die Rute zu Bruch geht, hat sie nix getaugt und liegt wenig später wieder beim Verkäufer. Also, meist kein Problem."
Ehrlich? Ich angle auch gern mit modernem Gerät, möchte allerdings die Ausgaben im Auge behalten. Da kratze ich lediglich an der Oberfläche des Möglichen. Das überlasse ich anderen.
Am Strand einer einsamen Insel wird ein Gymnastikstab angespült.....


Wünsche viel Petri Heil und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Mit der Fliegenpeitsche bekommste eh meistens direkt vor den Füssen die Bisse.... Weiten um 15-20m reichen da völlig aus ;-) Warum also in die Ferne schweifen wenn das Gute liegt so nah  
Ob Blinker, Fliege oder Wurm... ist da meist eh völlige Nebensache...
Zur Zeit würde jeder Wurf mit der Brandungskelle über 50m hier in der Fl-Förde den Fisch total überwerfen... Die Dorsche zb. stehen im Moment sehr ufernah.... da braucht man keine extremen Wurfweiten.. Im Sommer war es in Dk an einigen Stränden mit Platten genau das selbe... 
-< meine Meinung>-


----------



## kerasounta (8. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Wie gesagt !

an manchen Tagen brauchts 5 meter an manchen aber am liebsten 205 meter....
ich kaufe nur das Beste ein, denn wenn ich mal die Zeit finde im Sommer angeln zu gehen, will ich mich 1000%ig auf das Euipment verlassen können.

Und natürlich auch mit meiner Brandungspeitsche Spaß beim Werfen haben.
In Verbindung mit einer Top Rolle von shimano oder daiwa das beste was gibt.

Dafür werden meine ruten dann aber auch ein paar sommer überstehen, nicht nur weil ich sie pflege sondern weil das MAterial dann auch etwas mehr aushalten sollte als bei der 30 euro Rute von XYZ !

Habe min. 10 ruten in Griechenland die unter 80 euro kosten , die nach 7 JAhren sehr angeschlagen sind und die ich nur noch an Nachbarn verleihe oder an Neffen, da ist es mir egal ob sie dann komplett kaputt geht oder bricht.das würde ich bei einer High End Rute wohl eher nicht machen .


----------



## doc040 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Hallo Kerasounta,anstatt Tausende und aber Tausende von Euros ins Gerät zu investieren,gehe doch lieber im Herbst oder Winter angeln,da fängt man mehr an der Küste. Mfg doc040


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



doc040 schrieb:


> Hallo Kerasounta,anstatt Tausende und aber Tausende von Euros ins Gerät zu investieren,gehe doch lieber im Herbst oder Winter angeln,da fängt man mehr an der Küste. Mfg doc040


 
......#6


----------



## Rosi (8. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



derporto schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht sogar Angler, die Ihre Ruten schon aus Prinzip so weit hinausfeuern wie es geht. Weil sie ja eben genau dafür das Gerät teuer erworben haben. "Ich kaufe mir doch nicht Brandungsgerät für 2000 € und lege es dann bei 40 Metern aus!? Das kann doch der Plumsangler machen!". Diesen Eindruck habe ich gelegentlich.



Moin Dennis, du warst bei einem Cup. Dabei geht es um etwas und erschwerend kommt hinzu, daß man sich den Platz nicht aussuchen kann. Viele kennen das Revier nicht und kommen vorsichtshalber mit ihren gesamten Equipment. Man kann da alles beobachten, die Ausrüstung für 2000€ und die Angelstöcke vom Teich. So verschieden sind auch die Mentalitäten. Ich schwenke jetzt nicht zu Männers PS starken Lieblingsbabys|supergri

Es ist etwas anderes, wenn man einfach so im bekannten Revier fischt, kein Druck, keine Zuschauer. Spätestens nach 3 Tagen weißt du wo die Vorfächer plaziert werden müssen und um welche Uhrzeit man einpacken kann. Wenn sich das Wetter nicht sehr verändert. Je nach Revier gibt es fängige Stellen die eher ufernah liegen und an anderen Strandabschnitten muß man erst hinter die erste Sandbank werfen. 
Von daher kann man nicht so genau sagen wo am meisten Fisch gefangen wird.


----------



## Rosi (8. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Aber eines muß ich noch hinzu fügen. Von allen Angelarten finde ich das Brandungsangeln am romantischsten. Gemütlich auswerfen, träumen und warten....


----------



## Eristo (8. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Wie gesagt !
> .........
> .........
> .........
> ...


----------



## DxcDxrsch (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

raff ich nich ^^


----------



## Boedchen (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Och Leute ......
hört doch auf zu spekulieren wer wann mit was fischt.
Fakt ist: Es ist NICHT Vorhersehbar wo generell Fisch gefangen wird. Eines steht wohl fest: Im Wasser 
Aussagen wie: Im Winter fängst da oder dort halte ich ebenfalls für völlig Falsch. An welchem Strand denn? Um wie viel Uhr? Mit welchem Vorfach? Welcher Köder? 
Klar fängt man in 20M Entfernung unter umständen Gut Fisch.
Aber immer??? Die nun sagen: Ja sind Herzlich eingeladen mit mir an den Strand MEINER WAHL zu gehen und mir das zu zeigen.
Die frage war: Wo wird mehr fisch gefangen?
Die einigste wirklich vernünftige Antwort lautet doch: Kann man nicht sagen.


----------



## dorschman (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Der Erfolg in der Brandung hat auch sehr viel mit "Aktivitaet am Angelplatz zu tun."

Ich kenne genug Angler die Ihre Ruten auslegen und 
dann teilweise 45 min bewegungslos in Ihrem Beachbuddy
verharren bevor Sie den Köder wechseln.

Ich habe mich immer gewundert wie Leute die mit Doppelhaken
Montage fischen mit 50 Wattwuermern auskommen. Das kann gar nicht gehen. Ausser natuerlich man wechselt nur jede Stunde den Koeder dann geht es.

Man erkennt die "Zelthocker " meist schon daran dass Sie Ihr Beachbuddy gefühlte 10 mtr. entfernt von Ihrem Dreibein aufbauen


----------



## kerasounta (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



doc040 schrieb:


> Hallo Kerasounta,anstatt Tausende und aber Tausende von Euros ins Gerät zu investieren,gehe doch lieber im Herbst oder Winter angeln,da fängt man mehr an der Küste. Mfg doc040



Dafür habe ich im Moment leider keine Zeit.

Hatte in der alten Heimat 3 volle Jahre um min. jedes Wochenende angeln zu gehen, bei jedem Wetter - Jahreszeit und verschiedensten angelplätzen.

Manche waren so abgelegen das man Angst hatte wieder in die Zivilisation zu finden, Schakale und Wölfe gesehen bei Übernachtungen an Angelplätzen #t

Es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten Doc ! :m
Dorschman hat natürlich auch Recht, ich bin sehr unruhig wenn nix beißt, wechsle oder checke die Köder alle 15 min.
Das ist wichtig ! das Futter für die Fische muss ja frisch serviert sein.

'Und natürlich ist das beste Equipment kein Garant für gute Fangergebnisse.
Der Angler macht die Arbeit, wenn ein Angler eben nicht so talentiert ist oder das Glück hat oder ihm die Erfahrung fehlt wird er mit 5 euro Ruten nix fangen aber auch mit 500 euro ruten nicht.
Das hat mit den Ausgaben der Austattung für ruten und rollen eh nix zu tun.


----------



## jjdorschkiller (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Ich will mal zwei Erfahrungen zusteuern:vor 4 Jahren in Dahmeshöved zwei Angler aus Hamburg bauen neben uns auf.Um 2.00 Uhr nachts gingen Sie frustriert weg ,Hier gibt`s kein Fisch,zu zweit 5 Fische und bei Euch? 16 Dorsche 8 Platte! der Grund dafür 50 bis 70 Meter Krautfeld danch ne Sandbank von 30-50m Breite und der Fisch kam einfach nicht auf die Sandbank.Fazit die Jungs haben aufgerüstet damit Sie auch über 100m kommen.Wenn`s gefordert wird ist es schon gut wenn man 
100-130 m mit Gerödel kommt.--anderseits hat mich meine damals 10jahrige Tochter auch schon nassgemacht mit ner 3m.Pilkrute100g Wurfgewicht mit 60g Blei auf 30-50meter.Beim Einkurbeln musste ich Ihr ab und zu helfen" Papa der Fisch ist so schwer".Mit der zweiten Rute probiert man natürlich alles aus 30-100m aber bei einer Rute brauch ich einfach das"WUSCH"|supergri  grüsse aus Lübeck Jörn


----------



## doc040 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Moin Kerasounta, ich weiss das du es auch weisst,es pastte nur gerade. Nichts für Ungut, und weiterhin Gute Fänge. Mfg doc040


----------



## Rosi (9. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Das ist wichtig ! das Futter für die Fische muss ja frisch serviert sein.



Ach nee, vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir hier mal einen Vergleich laufen, Salzis gegen frisch. Die Frischen haben nur unwesentlich besser gefangen. Bei Flundern lagen die Salzis vorn.


----------



## kerasounta (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ach nee, vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir hier mal einen Vergleich laufen, Salzis gegen frisch. Die Frischen haben nur unwesentlich besser gefangen. Bei Flundern lagen die Salzis vorn.



Das überrascht mich ! da ich nur Erfahrungen in südlichen Gefilden habe bin ich davon ausgegangen das frischer Köder immer besser läuft.
Dazu hab ich ne story,
vor ca. 15 Jahren habe ich begonnen am Meer zu angeln.
Habe mir in Deutschland eine kurze rute gekauft 3m .

Dann bin ich ans Meer gefahren und wollte den ersten Tag angeln gehen, dafür habe ich eingelegte akrobaten gekauft, sind koreanische Ringelwürmer !
Als ich dann ans Ufer ging und der erste griechische Angler vorbei kam fing er an zu lachen!
da fragte ich ihn was denn so witzig sei, er antwortete mir das ich niemals einen Biss mit diesen eingelegten oder auch getrockneten Ködern bekommen würde.
Ich war dann ein bißchen angepieselt und angelte weiter jedoch 4 Stunden ohne Erfolg.#c

am nächsten Tag fand ich einen Angelshop vor Ort und kaufte mir frische Akrobaten (Ringelwurm)
Mit meinem Bruder zusammen fing ich in 4 Stunden 10 kilo dorade n ca. 20-40 meter vom Ufer entfernt an einem entlegenen Sandstrand.
20-40 meter weil diese Pilkruten maximal 80 gramm Wurfgewicht hatten und nicht weiter rausgingen.Das hat mich damals schon gestört und suchte dann nach echten Brandungsruten für weitere Würfe.

Seitdem nur noch Frisch Köder ! #t

Das kann antürlich im Winter oder am Nordmeer ganz anders aussehen.
Es ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied an welchem Meer man angelt.
In der Ägäis oder im ionischen Meer habe ich nie mehr als 170gr geangelt...
am Nordmeer brauchts manchmal 200 gr ..,wobei ich sagen muss wenn die 200 gr nicht mehr ausreichen ist der Seegang meist so ungemütlich das es keinen Spaß mehr macht und man einpacken sollte.

Grüsse


----------



## Gunnar. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Nabend,

Das Thema ist ja:*Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?* 

Nach 18 Jahren in der Brandung , *bezogen auf die Reviere die ich beangle* , sage ich das die Wurfweite zu 90% überschätzt wird. Die restlichen 10% tragen der Tatsache Tribut das es eben auch Tage/Situationen gibt wo jeder Meter weiter erst zum Erfolg führt.

Klar gibts nen Haufen Spezialisten die das am Strand völlig anders sehen.
Meistens sieht dann dann so aus:
Die kommen dann an und fragen. Mein Hinweis darauf das hier keine Gewaltwürfe notwending sind wird glasklar bezweiflt. Dann werfen se noch nen Blick auf meine Montagen und klären mich ob der Primitivheit derer auf. Das ich grundsätzlich , egal bei welchem Wetter nur mit 190er Kralle angle ist dann ein weiterer Fehler der mir angedichtet wird wird. Mit einem süffisanten Lächeln traben se dann ein Buhnenfeld weiter und packen ihr Geraffel aus.....

Kaum dämmerst beginnt das Schauspiel..... Die Montagen werden hinaus gefeuert als gäbe es kein Morgen. Das offt die zerfetzten Würmer wegfliegen wird dabei natürlich negiert..... dann tanzen diese , sie nennen sich Aktivangler , wie Rumpelstilzchen um ihr Dreibein , zupfen alles naselang an den Ruten und alle 10-15 min werden neue Würmer angebunden....

Garantiert zu 100% .. spätestens nach 2h kommen se angelaufen und hoffen auf eine Bestätigung: Heute beißt nüscht. Nur allzugern zerstöre ich die Bestätigung und zeige meinen Fang vor. "Alles nur Glück und Zufall" mit diesem Spruch kehren sie wieder zu ihrem Angelplatz zurück....
Irgentwann so gegen 22-23.00 Uhr klage se Gott und Welt wegen Mißerfolg an , packen ihr Geraffel zusammen , werfen noch nen verwunderten bzw. mißbilligen Blick auf meinen Fang und damit endet ihr Angelabend....

Kann ja sein das das die Art Angler sind die Spaß am extremen Auswerfen haben , die dann auch noch die sogn. Zelthocker "bemitleiden".

Was sollts jeder den Spaß den er haben möchte. Mein Spaß besteht darin entspannt zu angeln und Fisch zu fangen.....


----------



## kerasounta (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Da ist was wahres dran !

Es kommt immer auf die Gesellschaft beim Angeln an!
ich angel manchmal nur um abzuschalten und nicht um die großen Fänge zu machen, dann noch 1 oder 2 Kameraden dabei, Flasche Ouzo oder n paar Bierchen zum entspannen von der Woche.
da tauscht man die Köder eben nicht alle 15 min. sondern alle 30 min oder 40 min.

Mit dem rauswerfen muss ich sagen ist das so ne Sache, einerseits macht man es um natürlich aktiv so weit wie möglich rauszuwerfen und seine rute zu testen und auszureizen..andererseits gibt es Tage wo nichts mit der Rute beißt die auf 20 meter ist und dann ist es schon angebracht weiter rauszuwerfen.
Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht wie es generell an den Nordmeerküsten aussieht.
Kann aber allen raten die in Südeuropa angeln im Sommer Ruten mitzunehmen die weit rauswerfen können oder sich werfen lassen.

Denn wenn man mit dem Boot im sommer rausfährt und das tue ich regelmäßig , sieht man wo die fischgrenze ist !
Im Sommer kann man ab 100m eter mit Fängen oder besser gesagt größeren Fängen rechnen...
ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel bei viel Seegang welcher im Sommer eher selten ist...

oder wenn ebstimmte fischschwärme von anderen _Küsten wandern und als Beispiel in meinem Kolpus (Meeresküstenabschnitt) jedes Jahr im sommer der Blaufisch (Gophari) auftaucht...Die Mönchsrepublik Athos ist in der Nähe (20 km) und dort ist kommerzieller Fisch Fang verboten......die Meerestiefe bewegt sich dort auf über 1,1 km direkt neben dem Berg von Athos und dort sind so große Fischvorkommen ...ist der Wahnsinn...dort sieht man viele Wale -Delphine und alles an fischarten was es im Mittelmeer gibt.
Dann gibt es ein Spektakel, Der Blaufisch taucht auf für 4-5 Tage...dann tummeln sich zeitgleich die tunas (10kilo thunfische) und darauf folgen Delphin Schwärme und Sardinen-Sardellenschwärme + viele weitere Aphros -Fische das heißt Fische die in großen Schwärmen und eher sehr klein sind...

Dann kann man auch mit Ködern(Sardinen) vom Strand aus Blaufisch ohne Ende fangen.
Da hab ich mit dem Boot auch oft riesige Wale nebenher schwimmen sehen und auch Delphin über unser Boot springen..bis hinzu plötzlich auftauchende Schwertfische die mal so richtig mit Schmackes springen.
sonst sieht es aber im sommer in Südeuropa mau aus, ausser auf der Atlantik Seite und Süditalien.

wie du schon sagtest , Angeln kann Gaudi sein oder auch sportlich sein mit viel aktivität...welche Art zu fischen mehr fisch bringt ist noch nicht so ganz raus ;-)


----------



## Rosi (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das ich grundsätzlich , egal bei welchem Wetter nur mit 190er Kralle angle ist dann ein weiterer Fehler der mir angedichtet wird wird.



Hm, |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hm, |rolleyes


 
Ich weis..


----------



## derporto (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hm, |rolleyes


 
Wer den Fisch fängt, der hat Recht!


----------



## Gunnar. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



derporto schrieb:


> Wer den Fisch fängt, der hat Recht!


 
Oder:
"Ich hab Fisch - Was mach ich falsch?"

Die 190er Kralle = Fehler  /  Damit werde ich nichts fangen. So die Aussage.

Notwendigkeit und Einsatzgebiet ist ein anderes Thema.
Last uns bei der Wurfweite bleiben.


----------



## derporto (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Oder:
> "Ich hab Fisch - Was mach ich falsch?"
> 
> Die 190er Kralle = Fehler / Damit werde ich nichts fangen. So die Aussage.
> ...


 
Ich meinte das durchaus viel weniger ironisch als es der Smiley glauben lassen will! 

Letztendlich sind wir (auch) am Wasser um Fisch zu fangen. Und wenn du mit 190er Kralle gut Fisch fängst, was wir ja wissen, da du ja auch fleißig bei den Fangmeldungen mitschreibst, ist das doch super! 

Ich sehe auch nicht, warum man deswegen belächelt werden sollte. Man MUSS nicht mit Kralle fische, es hat aber auch absolut keine Nachteile, wenn man eben hinnehmen kann, dadurch ein paar Meter an Wurfweite zu verlieren. Und meine Meinung zum Wurfweitenthema kennst du ja. Ich fange -zwar ohne Kralle- auf 50 Meter meine Fische, also spricht da absolut nichts gegen.

Um das mal als Verknüpfung mit dem Wurfweitenthema dazulassen.


----------



## kerasounta (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Also ich finde wenn es um die Notwendigkeit geht !

JA !!!!!!!Ich finde ein echtes Brandungsangeln muss mit echten Brandungsruten stattfinden..
und es muss auch möglich sein mehr als 50 meter zu werfen, zumindest bei den PErsonen die gesund sind und so weit werfen können.
möchte da niemandem zu Nahe treten.

Ich werde solange ich noch kann immer weit werfen wenn es nötig ist die Brandung abzugrasen und ich bin mir sicher das man auch manchmal 100+ braucht um zu Fangen.

Ob es überschätzt ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters, die weit werfen sagen in der Regel das es notwendig ist.
Wer es nicht macht und fängt wird sagen das es unnötig ist.

finde die Fragestellung ein bißchen sehr open.....
Das ist echt Geschmacksache wie z.b. ob jemand mit Teleskoprute angelt oder mit Steckrute..mit Multirolle oder Stationärrolle...

man könnte ja mal ne Abstimmung machen!


----------



## derporto (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Also ich finde wenn es um die Notwendigkeit geht !
> 
> JA !!!!!!!Ich finde ein echtes Brandungsangeln muss mit echten Brandungsruten stattfinden..
> und es muss auch möglich sein mehr als 50 meter zu werfen, zumindest bei den PErsonen die gesund sind und so weit werfen können.
> ...


 
Die Fragestellung ist bewusst "open", da ich hier auch prinzipiell natürlich auch auf die eigenen Erfahrungen der User hoffe. Es kristallisiert sich hier tatsächlich heraus, dass die User, die 100+ werfen stark herausstellen, dass dies auch gut so ist. Mir leuchtet nicht ganz ein wieso hier die eigenen Erfahrungen so wenig publiziert werden. Angedacht so: Ich habe an 100 % meiner Angeltage zwei Ruten am Start. Eine auf 120 Meter, eine auf 40 Meter. So suggerieren es hier die meisten. Ich glaube einfach nicht ganz, dass die Fischausbeute hier bei 50/50 liegt. Aus der Erfahrung heraus muss es doch möglich sein, Aussagen zu treffen á la: "Ich lege zwar immer eine Rute weit und eine kurz aus, aber die meisten Fische fange ich eher im Nahbereich". *Oder gerne auch anders herum, wenn dies eben der Erfahrung entspricht*, die man selber macht. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass es doch mehr Leute gibt, die eben beide Ruten ans Maximum hinausfeuern, sodass gar kein richtiger Vergleich entstehen kann. 

Dass das ganze von den Wetterbedingen, dem Strand an dem man steht und den Wassertemperaturen abhängt wissen wir denke ich alle. Dies lesen wir hier ja auch in jedem zweiten Post.

Einzig ein echtes Fazit fehlt mir manchmal anstelle der hier *teilweise* publizierten Allgemeinplätze.


----------



## kerasounta (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

ich bin da ganz bei Dir !
sehe ich und mache ich ähnlich !

iman kann es nicht verallgemeinern denke ich..

bei wenig Seegang fängt meine Rute 100+ immer mehr...

bei Seegang eher die an der ersten oder zweiten Welle...aber manchmal schiesst man auf 50+ bei hohen Wellen auch die Wolfsbarsche die durch die Wellen peitschen um die Aphros fische zu schnappen...
ist echt schwer  zu sagen Derporto!

Als kompletter Brandungsangler denke ich sollte man im Normalfall alles abdecken !

alle weiten die möglich sind ! überschätzt sind eigentlich nur die Weiten die man angibt. Wenn ein Angler sagt 150 meter sind es meist dann doch 10-20 meter weniger ;-).


----------



## Gunnar. (10. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



> Ob es überschätzt ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters, die weit werfen sagen in der Regel das es notwendig ist.
> Wer es nicht macht und fängt wird sagen das es unnötig ist.


Gut zusammengefast.
Überschätzung heißt für mich , das man mir vorgaukelt es sei ein absolutes MUSS weit zu werfen.
Wer nicht weit wirft bzw. nicht weit werfen kann ist automatisch der schlechtere Fänger. Genau DAS ist falsch!
Ähnlich falsch ist die Verallgemeinerung das "meine" 190er Kralle unfängig ist.ZB bei Ententeichwetter.*Das es bei solch Wetter eine evt. optimalere Bebleiung gibt stell ich dabei nicht in Frage.*

Um das Krallenbleithema zubeenden: 
Mit diesem Gewicht kann *ich* am besten werfen. Dazu kommt das ich einfach zu faul bin für jedes Wetter das optimle Blei mit zuschleppen. Ebenso erspar ich mir den kauf verschiedener Bleie. Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich *bei mir* gezeigt das ich mit einer Sorte Blei unter allen Bedingungen *an meinen Revieren* erfolgreich bin bzw sein kann.
Für verschiedene Sorten an Bleien erschließt sich *bei mir* nicht die Notwendigkeit.


----------



## kerasounta (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Ich würde sogar sagen, das ein großes Blei bei ruhigem Seegang von Vorteil ist !

denke das bei ruhiger See es eh schwieriger ist das ein Fisch sich so festhakt am Haken im Gegensatz zu aufgewühlter See wo die Strömung ihr übriges tut und der Wellengang.
Ich denke es ist von Vorteil und der Haken geht sitzt dann ne Ecke tiefer und das typische abreißen gen ende beim Drillen tritt nicht so häufig ein !


----------



## möpps (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

@derporto Ich glaube vielmehr, dass es doch mehr Leute gibt, die eben beide Ruten  ans Maximum hinausfeuern, sodass gar kein richtiger Vergleich entstehen  kann.

und da hat er recht ich selber kenne das von mir selbst das ich mich"regelrecht" bremsen muss um nicht alles auf full pull zu platzieren... ist schon komisch aber man tut sich schwerer damit kurz zu werfen als weit (ego????) gruß möpps


----------



## Gunnar. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Moin moin,


möpps schrieb:


> und da hat er recht ich selber kenne das von mir selbst das* ich mich"regelrecht" bremsen muss um nicht alles auf full pull zu platzieren...* ist schon komisch aber man tut sich schwerer damit kurz zu werfen als weit (ego????) gruß möpps


 
Ohja , das kenn ich auch. Hat aber nüscht mittem Ego zutun. Der Gedanke das weiter draußen im tieferen Wasser mehr und vorallem die besseren Fische "stehen" ist einfach zu logisch.


----------



## kerasounta (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Dem Problem kann man etngegenwirken in dem man 4 Ruten auswirft !

3 weit 1 am Ufer....

glaube hier in der BRd darf man nur 2 Ruten angeln pro Nase !
Einem Weitwerfer wirdsmit einer Rute dann langweilig, vor allem wenn beides Brandungspeitschen sind die locker 100+ werfen....

Doch ist auch Egoismus ! Ich will am weitesten von Allen am Strand ! 
Dafür kugel ich mir auch die Schulter aus und leide 4 tage an Gelenkschmerzen. 

Gruss


----------



## Gunnar. (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*

Immer alles mit dem Dogma Ego zu begründen halte ich für falsch. Da wird vielen Leuten Unrecht angetan.

Anzahl der Ruten: 
Hier bei mir an der Küste Mecklenburg - Vorpommern sind 3 erlaubt.
Weiter westwerts wohl auch .........


----------



## kerasounta (11. November 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Wurfweite - Überschätzt?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Immer alles mit dem Dogma Ego zu begründen halte ich für falsch. Da wird vielen Leuten Unrecht angetan.
> 
> Anzahl der Ruten:
> Hier bei mir an der Küste Mecklenburg - Vorpommern sind 3 erlaubt.
> Weiter westwerts wohl auch .........



Also bei mir leigt der Spaß und die Aktivität im Vordergrund und am ende auch mal das Ego wenn man nen Teufelswurf gemacht hat, der sich gefühlt wie ein km anfühlt....|uhoh:

3 ruten sind doch super !


2 superpeitschen und 1 mit guter Bisserkennung in Ufernähe....dann sind alle zufrieden.

Eiens darf man nicht vergessen, umso weite rman rauswirft desto mehr muss ma orgeln um das blei und den Köder wieder aus dem Wasser zu bekommen, das kannsehr ermüdend werden nach ein paar Stunden..kann man sich nur wünschen ne top Rolle zu haben mit großer Schnurfassung und leichtem Lauf ,sowie eine sehr leichte Rute ie man kaum spürt beim Halten.

Ich kaufe ab jetzt immer Ruten unter 500 gr....man merkt schon den Unterschied zwischen 450 gramm und 630 gramm auf 4,20m Länge als Beispiel.


----------

